# Khan to wear the most expensive shorts in boxing history Saturday. #Swag



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Hopefully he doesn't get ktfo or this will be an epic fail IMO.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...rts-worth-30-000-against-Devon-Alexander.html


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

did Amir design them reeboks he wears to fights

flyest boxing shoes out there


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Would be hilarious if he gets put on his ass with his expensive ass shorts.

i didn't give a single fuck at first (well i sorta don't still), but now i kind of want Alexander to win by KO, just for this reason alone. :yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Would be hilarious if he gets put on his ass with his expensive ass shorts.
> 
> i didn't give a single fuck at first (well i sorta don't still), but now i kind of want Alexander to win by KO, just for this reason alone. :yep


u doing some serious player hatin

u want him to get KO'd because he looks fly


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> u doing some serious player hatin
> 
> u want him to get KO'd because he looks fly


It be hilarious as fuck honestly. I mean, who cares if he gets KO'ed? At least he had some fly ass shorts on! :lol: :yep

But all in all, i couldn't give two shits who wins this as i don't care at all for neither fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Those trunks are dope as hell


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

wtf i thought muslims weren't allowed to wear gold? Haram motherfucker.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mayweather is going to troll him with a 50,000 dollar boxing trunk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Silly publicity stunt. Heck, you can barely even SEE the gold.


Kahn should have picked a street fight with Broner, punched him repeatedly in the mouth, picked up all those gold teeth, and sewn them onto his trunks for decoration. - They could jangle around while he boxes.

THAT would be impressive !


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Silly publicity stunt. Heck, you can barely even SEE the gold.
> 
> Kahn should have picked a street fight with Broner, punched him repeatedly in the mouth, picked up all those gold teeth, and sewn them onto his trunks for decoration. - They could jangle around while he boxes.
> 
> THAT would be impressive !


:good :deal

He would definitely get props there!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

They look shit. Needs to get some style tips from EUbank


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Attention whoring...not surprising coming from Khan. Dude is a delusional crybaby. Hell Brook would smash Khan up, but Amir dont want it


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Surprised May May hasn't worn such a thing. Seems like the kind of asshole thing he would do.


Zopilote said:


> But all in all, i couldn't give two shits who wins this as i don't care at all for neither fighter.


^^^
And yes, this too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bunch of haters in this thread


----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

lol hope he doesn't get ktfo.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry, but ain't nobody impressed with how "fly" your shorts are.

especially if you end up getting put on your ass with them "fly" shorts. :yep


----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

lol @ bunch of guys hating on Amir at the time saying they don't care about him.


SMH, don't watch his fights if you don't care. 


Btw: Those trunks looks good as hell, good on Amir.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

SpeedKills said:


> SMH, don't watch his fights if you don't care.


I don't.


----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

J.R. said:


> I don't.


Good for you, no body's begging you to watch him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this some sad attempt to promote the fight? Khan sets himself up fail quite often, it might happen again.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They're actually pretty ugly shorts. I'm not into the animal shit. His yellow shorts are my favorite, though.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

SpeedKills said:


> Good for you, no body's begging you to watch him.


Glad we settled that one.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Between 20k-30k is a big margin, I mean thats 10k haha Surely he must know how much they actually cost...


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

price is probably exaggerated by the Daily Mail


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Win or lose ( and I hope he wins ) Amir will be getting put on his expensive arse at least once. Looking forward to the fight though.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> did Amir design them reeboks he wears to fights
> 
> flyest boxing shoes out there


Probably had the same company that used to design his shorts from the UK, that many fighters use now.

These Trunks are Nice - hope its a good fight and a good performance, imagine a boring ass fights with these trunks


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Those trunks are nice, people are hating.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Dubsy, Nottingham, United Kingdom, about 3 hours ago
Gold shorts to go with his glass jaw!!!!

:yep


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't care about his shorts; Tyson always looked bad-ass in plain black. Khan's gonna be bankrupt after he retires.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

mishima said:


> price is probably exaggerated by the Daily Mail


To be fair they're slacking a bit if they've not at least made an attempt to Muslim-bash.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

The material looks nice, but at first glance probly wouldn't be able to tell there's gold in it unless told..


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

im smelling serious bullshit with this story, if that was legit 30 grand of gold and crocodile skin and whatever else is in the shorts they are gonna weigh more than normal shorts and put himself at a disadvantage especially if it goes 12 rounds, not a huge disadvantage but a disadvantage none the less, I cant really see how they managed to fit 20 to 30 ounces of gold into those shorts but what do I know about making clothes laced with gold

seems like a bullshit story to increase popularity in the fight and get his name in the papers, lets be real here this fight has totally slipped under the radar first thing I have read of the fight has been this article, shorts are fucking sweet though and if he wins they will look all the sweeter, khan got serious swag


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Meh.


Prefer Mike Tyson black trunks/black shoes and a white towel.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

For 30k he sure did get ripped off.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Doesn't matter what he wears, I hope he gets KTFO in every fight. 

That said, I do respect the guy for giving us so many good fights over the years. He's must watch TV, IMO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

megavolt said:


> The material looks nice, but at first glance probly wouldn't be able to tell there's gold in it unless told..


:deal


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Iron_Chin said:


> Hopefully he doesn't get ktfo or this will be an epic fail IMO.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...rts-worth-30-000-against-Devon-Alexander.html


They look shit for 30k though. The ones that hes wearing for his media workout should have been used for this fight they look sick.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Those trunks are nice, people are hating.


I don't think anyone is hating on those trunks.

People are ridiculing him for even announcing this type of shit. Nothing but attention whoring.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SpeedKills said:


> lol @ bunch of guys hating on Amir at the time saying they don't care about him.
> 
> SMH, don't watch his fights if you don't care.
> 
> Btw: Those trunks looks good as hell, good on Amir.


I sure as fuck won't be watching his fight.

I'm gonna be busy watching Bradley-Chaves instead.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ring-walk attire


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Ugly ass trunks. Deyvawn gone knock the turban off his head.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> They look shit for 30k though. The ones that hes wearing for his media workout should have been used for this fight they look sick.


He's stupid, he should've worn those trunks. Beautiful!

Seriously, no point in spending that much on trunks. A good design makes it look better than having some stupid ass gold woven in. Plus, it doesn't shine or anything.


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

they're probably heavy as shit.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

24K Gold Trunks with advertisement branding on them. Good way to ruin the class of those trunks. I hope they at least paid for them. The trunks are stupid (The idea of paying that much for boxing trunks that is) but they look nice so I'm not going to hate. Still think if you're going to be put gold on your trunks you shouldn't ruin them with product placement. Defeats its own purpose. The one thing about Mayweather I got to credit is his trunks are nice. They're devoid of advertisement if memory serves me right so he's actually not all about the money and is a bit of purist in some respect, though I imagine that kind of advertisement is chump change for him and looking fly outweighs the benefits of small pocket change. Still in Floyd's credit I don't recall him ever having advertisement on his trunks. That and his training is the most old-school thing about him... well the beating women thing is too.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

These trunks looks good..look better than the pictures:

https://vine.co/v/O6zKn2bODm6


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

After the fight he should auction them off and give the money to charity


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Khan said he is going to donate them to charity afterwards.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He's not the most active fighter. If he gets ktfo he might want to tone down this affluent lifestyle


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's stupid, he should've worn those trunks. Beautiful!
> 
> Seriously, no point in spending that much on trunks. A good design makes it look better than having some stupid ass gold woven in. Plus, it doesn't shine or anything.


Yeah khans got shit taste. Like someone said earlier he might auction them off to charity i think he did that for his previous trunks n raised a lot for his foundation. Even if he doesn't do that, I don't even think 30k is that much esp when he could sell them on for more. these guys buy supercars brand new where the value depreciates like shit, spending easily around 5k + lavish hotels n first class flights just for a short getaway.



thehook13 said:


> He's not the most active fighter. If he gets ktfo he might want to tone down this affluent lifestyle


Khan shits money n most definitely makes more outside the ring than in it. he's building a wedding venue for supposedly 5 mill. I don't know about rates in Bolton but here top pakistani wedding venues in Brum get around 10k a booking/day on average depending on the package.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Hope he gets knocked out then somebody from the crowd comes and steals his trunks...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> ring-walk attire


LOL...that's fucked up


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Yeah khans got shit taste. Like someone said earlier he might auction them off to charity i think he did that for his previous trunks n raised a lot for his foundation. Even if he doesn't do that, I don't even think 30k is that much esp when he could sell them on for more. these guys buy supercars brand new where the value depreciates like shit, spending easily around 5k + lavish hotels n first class flights just for a short getaway.
> 
> Khan shits money n most definitely makes more outside the ring than in it. he's building a wedding venue for supposedly 5 mill. I don't know about rates in Bolton but here top pakistani wedding venues in Brum get around 10k a booking/day on average depending on the package.


I knew Khan has definitely invested a lot into his business interests. Good to know hes a smart connected.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> They look shit for 30k though. The ones that hes wearing for his media workout should have been used for this fight they look sick.


These trunks look great. Well designed


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> I don't think anyone is hating on those trunks.
> 
> People are ridiculing him for even announcing this type of shit. *Nothing but attention whoring*.


Isn't that what he's trying to do??, He's got a fight coming up..Attention = Money, for him and Alexander and everyone involved


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Poor old Diego Chaves couldn't even buy Amir's short with his lousy purse :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looks pretty cool, if unnecessary.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> im smelling serious bullshit with this story,* if that was legit 30 grand of gold and crocodile skin and whatever else is in the shorts they are gonna weigh more than normal shorts and put himself at a disadvantage especially if it goes 12 rounds,* not a huge disadvantage but a disadvantage none the less, I cant really see how they managed to fit 20 to 30 ounces of gold into those shorts but what do I know about making clothes laced with gold
> 
> seems like a bullshit story to increase popularity in the fight and get his name in the papers, lets be real here this fight has totally slipped under the radar first thing I have read of the fight has been this article, shorts are fucking sweet though and if he wins they will look all the sweeter, khan got serious swag


Good point. That would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 2 pounds worth of gold! How would they even stay up during a fight? Imagine if they slipped, and Kahn got KO'd while trying to pull his expensive shorts back up?


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

I've heard they've got a 24k gold waistband, and a leapord skin airbag built into the arse of the shorts. Real fancy if this is true.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> These trunks look great. Well designed


They do look really cool.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Khan is going to look good Boxing all the way to a TKO vs Alexander

He is going to Dominate Saturday


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope he gets mugged... we got your shorts, you wasteman.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Hope he gets knocked out then somebody from the crowd comes and steals his trunks...


:lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Hope he gets mugged... we got your shorts, you wasteman.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I knew Khan has definitely invested a lot into his business interests. Good to know hes a smart connected.


Yeah definitely he prob has his pops to thank for that.



Kieran said:


> Hope he gets mugged... we got your shorts, you wasteman.


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

the robe he had was gangster. Looking like the *********** ranger


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the robe he had was gangster. Looking like the *********** ranger


fuck these foos for wishing Amir get ko'd just because he wore them custom fitted fly trunks

these the same kind of cats that would player hate on you for rolling up in a custom Neapolitan suit instead of being happy for you

hating someone for looking good is a feminine tendency


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> fuck these foos for wishing Amir get ko'd just because he wore them custom fitted fly trunks
> 
> these the same kind of cats that would player hate on you for rolling up in a custom Neapolitan suit instead of being happy for you
> 
> hating someone for looking good is a feminine tendency


foreal, it's common knowledge that we don't like Amir, but his gear was nice as hell. Don't hate appreciate. And then maybe elevate yourself


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the robe he had was gangster. Looking like the *********** ranger






 LOLOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


>


:rofl I love that sketch

Black Falcon....uh it's green falcon


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the robe he had was gangster. Looking like the *********** ranger
> 
> [IMG]http://www.rovang.org/wiki/mmpr-white.jpg


Ahh, that shit brings me back.

I liked the song he came to the ring to.

"I'm the man, I'm the man, I'm the man"

The kind of song that makes you feel like the shit whenever played.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I love that sketch
> 
> Black Falcon....uh it's green falcon


I like the ending how he called himself the black falcon as well lolol.

My favorite one is the substitute teacher. a aron! de nice lol.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Khan be carrying around Saba in the corner


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

white ranger, tiger pow-ahhh


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> did Amir design them reeboks he wears to fights
> 
> flyest boxing shoes out there







It turns out its khan himself


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan to donate the shorts to the Peshwar school in the wake of the slaughter of children.

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-donate-47k-shorts-peshwar-cause--85507


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Who exactly does he think is going to pay 50k for the shorts? He isn't Muhammed Ali


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Khan to donate the shorts to the Peshwar school in the wake of the slaughter of children.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-donate-47k-shorts-peshwar-cause--85507


Good man.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Who exactly does he think is going to pay 50k for the shorts? He isn't Muhammed Ali


I'm sure there are plenty of people with money who wouldn't mind getting the shorts in exchange for contributing to a good cause. Stop being desperate to hate on Khan.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of people with money who wouldn't mind getting the shorts in exchange for contributing to a good cause. Stop being desperate to hate on Khan.


"Oh and these are the prize of my collection.. Amir Khan wore these shorts in his superfight against.. Devon Alexander for the WB..err"

It being of good intention does'nt stop it retarded... he could of kept the 50k, and then auctioned his normal shorts and given them the proceeds. Instead they will probably raise 1/5th the money it cost to make them and the only side which will come out with anything significant is the cunt who got 50k off him for making the shorts.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> "Oh and these are the prize of my collection.. Amir Khan wore these shorts in his superfight against.. Devon Alexander for the WB..err"
> 
> It being of good intention does'nt stop it retarded... he could of kept the 50k, and then auctioned his normal shorts and given them the proceeds. Instead they will probably raise 1/5th the money it cost to make them and the only side which will come out with anything significant is the cunt who got 50k off him for making the shorts.


Well when he made the shorts he didn't quite anticipate this mass shooting of children, did he? Watch, someone will buy them and you'll still be here, shitting on a good deed and a good fighter.

Seriously what is your obsession?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well when he made the shorts he didn't quite anticipate this mass shooting of children, did he? Watch, someone will buy them and you'll still be here, shitting on a good deed and a good fighter.
> 
> Seriously what is your obsession?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> My obsession with what?
> 
> He stated he was giving them to charity before the shootings happened.


It's still a good deed you're shitting on, in line with your shady long-time hater agenda.










I don't know what it is Khan did to you, but you need to let it go.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

TeddyL said:


> "Oh and these are the prize of my collection.. Amir Khan wore these shorts in his superfight against.. Devon Alexander for the WB..err"
> 
> It being of good intention does'nt stop it retarded*... he could of kept the 50k*, and then auctioned his normal shorts and given them the proceeds. Instead they will probably raise 1/5th the money it cost to make them and the only side which will come out with anything significant is the cunt who got 50k off him for making the shorts.


You do realise that sponsors paid for those shorts - not khan himself?


----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> It's still a good deed you're shitting on, in line with your shady long-time hater agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
lmaooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> So because I post on a lot of Khan threads it somehow means I am a hater?.. Have you not thought perhaps there is a slightly more obvious reason


Don't embarrass yourself further trying to call yourself a fan. And if you are, with fans like you, who needs haters?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't embarrass yourself further trying to call yourself a fan. And if you are, with fans like you, who needs haters?


Well played mate.

The bloke is an awful poster,whether it be khan or something else.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't embarrass yourself further trying to call yourself a fan. And if you are, with fans like you, who needs haters?


There is only one fighter I have an interest in following and that is Floyd Mayweather. When Canelo wants to fight him I post about Canelo, when Maidana wants to fight him i post about Maidana, if it is Khan it is Khan, now that it is Pacquaio I post about Pacqauio. I could not care less about your idol Amir Khan .. what you determine to be hate is a dislike for his fans on these forums, and criticism, something which you are all incapable of hearing without labeling it as hate. The day I found myself hating someone who I had never met except through the media, and then writing about it on an internet forum would be the day I stopped using it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> There is only one fighter I have an interest in following and that is Floyd Mayweather. When Canelo wants to fight him I post about Canelo, when Maidana wants to fight him i post about Maidana, if it is Khan it is Khan, now that it is Pacquaio I post about Pacqauio. I could not care less about your idol Amir Khan .. what you determine to be hate is a dislike for his fans on these forums, and criticism, something which you are all incapable of hearing without labeling it as hate. The day I found myself hating someone who I had never met except through the media, and then writing about it on an internet forum would be the day I stopped using it.


If all you did was follow Floyd, I feel bad for you as a boxing fan. But we all know that's not true, you spend most of your energy obsessing over Khan, posting and talking shit about him constantly. We all know it. Criticism is one thing, obsessive ill will towards a particular fighter is another. Look at you calling a charity donation after a tragedy stupid. Look at you saying Amir Khan has brain damage. Look at you posting a thread trying to expose him for what he told the Wall St. Journal. From your first thread to the last, over half of them are Khan-related. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If all you did was follow Floyd, I feel bad for you as a boxing fan. But we all know that's not true, you spend most of your energy obsessing over Khan, posting and talking shit about him constantly. We all know it. Criticism is one thing, obsessive ill will towards a particular fighter is another. Look at you calling a charity donation after a tragedy stupid. Look at you saying Amir Khan has brain damage. Look at you posting a thread trying to expose him for what he told the Wall St. Journal. From your first thread to the last, over half of them are Khan-related. You're not fooling anyone.


You are hardly in a position to comment on what someone else does with their time given that you are a 'moderator' on an internet boxing forum.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> You are hardly in a position to comment on what someone else does with their time given that you are a 'moderator' on an internet boxing forum.


I'm a poster with extra buttons, yeah. Was that your great comeback?


----------

